# No13 Roasters



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone come across these guys?

Just bumped into them at a Farmers Market (Oundle).

Didn't have much time as I had to get back to an auction but grabbed a nice flat white - a very decent cup of coffee... Nice textured milk proper temp very nice indeed!! (Beans a tad dark for my taste but banging coffee)

He does roasting as well - I pointed him over here so :wave: if he pops up.

He did have a very nice Bosco 2 group lever which was cool.....

As an aside I picked up a Bang & Olufsen Beosound 1 (CD & tuner) for a few quid, plus a Panasonic Home "Cinema" system (About 2 dozen speakers it seams) for a fiver as well as about 20 other lots at the auction!!


----------



## Tim mulligan (Aug 8, 2020)

HI Drewster,

Thanks for mentioning the forum at Oundle earlier, i joined as soon as we got home, glad you enjoyed the coffee. We were quite busy so sorry we couldn't chat for longer. The Bosco is an incredible machine, perfect for our set up, hope to see you again, re the beans being a tad dark ? I'm not sure which you meant as we had 8 single origin varieties with us today.

Tim & Maria


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Tim

I only grabbed the flat white - it was great, it's taste notes to me were dark chocolate-y, deep and rich... notes I associate with "darker" roasts. Certainly not a criticism 

I did pop back later - but only had an Iced Latte to cool me down (I think it went down in one glug!!!)

I pop into Oundle pretty often so hopefully I'll bump into you again and have a proper chat - and try some of your other offerings.

See you soon


----------



## Tim mulligan (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi, No ! i didnt think it was a criticism, I'm not a fan of oil slick beans. I was roasting the other day and dropped a batch too early and thought they were far too light, only about 20 seconds after 1st crack, but kept them and cupped after about 36 hrs and they were really nice i even put them through my home machine as an espresso and it didn't disappoint.

Cheers Tim


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Tim, your packaging looks superb.


----------



## Tim mulligan (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you for you kind message, i can take not credit for the design, all Maria's vision. We just wanted to look a bit different but be as environmentally friendly as possible, bag and band can be separated and both re-cycled, foil bags or one with labels all end up being incinerated. We've just got some new packaging for when we're out with our horsebox which is actually classed as vegan, although its not as tasty as our coffee !!

Cheers

Tim & Maria


----------

